# patch test billing with multiple readings



## PattyGreen (Aug 6, 2012)

The patient is in clinic for the 1st visit: E/M-25 and 95044 x allergens placed

2nd visit: intial reading and to make sure there are no complications. Can we bill for this visit?

3rd visit: final reading and discussion of results including counseling for positives---an E/M is billed.

Is it appropriate to bill for the second visit and collect a copay if the physician is seeing the patient for a brief visit to check the patch testing site and ensure there are no complications? Can you bill if the documentation supports a 99212 or should the second visit be viewed like a wound check visit with no charge?


----------



## jholt12 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi,
 We do bill E&M's for the second and third visit and collect a copay. The doctor does see the patient and the documentation usually is only a 99212 but this is billed. I hope that helps.


----------

